# "The Jazz Loft" story at NPR.org/WNYC



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

I think a lot of people here might enjoy this story at NPR.org. The intro from the article explains it best:

"In the late '50s and early '60s, photographer W. Eugene Smith made approximately 4,000 hours of reel-to-reel tape recordings, and took nearly 40,000 photos, in his lower Manhattan loft apartment. His was a building where the era's top jazz musicians stopped by for jam sessions at all hours of the night. In a series of four reports on NPR's _Weekend Edition_, culled from a 10-part series on WNYC, Sara Fishko explores the stories of The Jazz Loft."


----------



## harland (Oct 13, 2008)

> Eugene Smith felt right at home there. He turned his tape recorders on soon after he arrived in '57. He began with the idea of recording his cats.


Hmm... a bit odd smashing jazz and cats together... never would've thought of that... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Corcovado

I read a few reviews of this book and looked at it on Amazon and the npr site is a great find thanks for this


----------

